# Can toilet branch be downstream?



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Whats the point if all your worried about is gluing pipe together no matter the result go for it.


----------



## costgeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Well let's see. I asked the question on a plumbing forum and said I would check the code. Even a person of moderate intelligence would conclude that I do care about what I'm doing. Now I'm not saying that you're not intelligent, but I'm not not saying it either.

Maybe you have a reading problem, maybe you have a comprehension problem, maybe you're just being a condescending douche bag. What ever the case, you should consider a different hobby.


----------



## theJcK (May 20, 2016)

Though my plumbing knowledge is severly lacking.. I see no problem with it. In fact id prefer black water be down system of grey water (call me odd). And I thought as long as vented within a certain matter of feet (which usually includes the whole bathroom) it is covered.


----------



## costgeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah, I agree. I've read a lot of opinions that fixtures upstream will help removal of the solid waste. The old configuration actually did have the toilet branch downstream of the tub and first vent, but where I want to move it puts everything upstream of the toilet branch. I just want to make sure that's not an issue.


----------



## costgeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Here's a new photo with a solution that would fit...I just need some feedback on whether there are any potential issues.


----------



## theJcK (May 20, 2016)

Looks good to me. But let the others chime in their opinions.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You cannot use sanitary tees on their side or back as drainage fittings
I don't horizontal wet vent so you need to refer to your code for that- or wait for ghost to respond again. He inspects this type of code daily


----------



## theJcK (May 20, 2016)

Good catch thats right.. you need wyes to make those connections.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

And you need 3 inch to your vanity is picked up. You are only allowed 4 DFU on a 2 inch wet vent. Also the dry horizontal vent under the shower floor is illegal. All dry vents must rise vertical until 6 inches above the flood level rim of the fixture served. Before turning vertical. All code applied is IPC so look it up. Chapter 9.

Yes they are correct no tees are allowed to be used in that position they must all be wyes. That you will find under chapter 7.

905.3 *Vent connection to drainage system*. Every dry vent connecting to a horizontal drain shall connect above the center-line of the horizontal drain pipe. 
905.4 *Vertical rise of vent*. Every dry vent shall rise vertically to a minimum of 6 inches (152 mm) above the flood level rim of the highest trap or trapped fixture being vented.


909.3 *Size.* The dry vent serving the wet vent shall be sized based on the largest required diameter of pipe within the wet-vent system served by the dry vent. The wet vent shall be of a minimum size as specified in Table  909.3, based on the fixture unit discharge to the wet vent.
*706.3 Installation of fittings. *Fittings shall be installed to guide sewage and waste in the direction of flow. Change in direction shall be made by fittings installed in accordance with Table 706.3. Change in direction by combination fittings, side inlets or increasers shall be installed in accordance with Table 706.3 based on the pattern of flow created by the fitting. Double sanitary tee patterns shall not receive the discharge of back-to-back water closets.



*TABLE 709.1*
* DRAINAGE FIXTURE UNITS FOR FIXTURES AND GROUPS*


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

costgeek said:


> Well let's see. I asked the question on a plumbing forum and said I would check the code. Even a person of moderate intelligence would conclude that I do care about what I'm doing. Now I'm not saying that you're not intelligent, but I'm not not saying it either.
> 
> Maybe you have a reading problem, maybe you have a comprehension problem, maybe you're just being a condescending douche bag. What ever the case, you should consider a different hobby.



You said this

"Building code aside" 

That would infer to any reasonable person that you did not care if your installation would meet the plumbing code for your state.

I gave you all the pertinent code issue you have the first one to address is your illegal use of venting. IPC does not allow any dry flat vent under a fixture. That means you need to redesign your bathroom to accommodate to the code. You also should make sure you get all permits and inspections as required by your local building department if any. So check the last post with all code sections that are pertinent.


----------



## costgeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Ghostmaker said:


> You said this
> 
> "Building code aside"
> 
> That would infer to any reasonable person that you did not care if your installation would meet the plumbing code for your state.


I also said that I would check the code. Any reasonable person would infer that means that I do care about meeting code.

I wanted to know if fixtures upstream of a toilet branch was an acceptable practice, then I could research the details on how to do it right. I also wanted feedback on this practice, even if it was legal. Just because something is legal, doesn't mean it's the best way to do it. This is why I said "building code aside".

Don't get me wrong, I do appreciate the help. But this is a DIY chatroom, and DIYers shouldn't be belittled when they are trying to learn.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

You have the relevant code sections. Now the ball is in your park.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Your allowed 1 fixture upstream of the wet vent itself. It also must be with in the vent to trap distance from the wet vent.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Another example showing the proper use of fittings.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

The turns for the toilets from horizontal to horizontal are made with a wye and 45.


----------



## costgeek (Dec 6, 2014)

So I've spent most of the afternoon trying to get smart on this and redrafted my design (below). Please let me know if this looks okay. Also, I don't see any 90 degree connections for 2" to 3". Do I use a 2" to 3" combination wye and cap one end? How do I do this?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

You have one toilet 2 lavs and 1 tub now. Is that a shower on the top left?
If it is You run 2 inch to the shower Vent with tee on back in wall. Continue 2 inch to the tub. 1.5 inch to the tub trap. Max 5 foot from 2 inch. Use a wye to pick it up. once at the lavs you will need a 3 by 2 wye with a 3 by 2inch bushing in the end of the wye to the tub. The 2 inch branch to the lavs into your wall behind the lavs with either 2 stacked tees in vertical one for each lav or a cross. You will have to vent off the top again for these lavs.the three inch will need to go in front of your toilet use 2, 45 degree fittings to make the turn. install a wye for the toilet with a 3 inch 90 looking up for the toilet flange.

3 inch must go all the way to the lav pickup on your wet vent.


If the upper left is not a shower. You need 2 inch to the double lavs. 1.5 inch to the tub trap. Again run infront of your toilet install a 3 inch wye flat with a 90 coming up for the toilet. You can bush down to 2 inch to the lavs and the tub.

You must permanent cap all things upstream of the tub because they are now dead ends. Your vent is now coming off the lavs.

Try drawing a line isometric it would make life easier to interpret your work. with pipe sizing's.

Looks like your going to have to get up in the attic and redo vents.


----------



## costgeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok. I think I got it. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

This entire thread is a very good example of why plumbers in most states are required to be licensed which can take 3-5 years of on the job training plus schooling. most people think you can just connect some random pipes together and water will drain out the bottom but there are a lot of physics involved.


----------



## costgeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Mingledtrash said:


> This entire thread is a very good example of why plumbers in most states are required to be licensed which can take 3-5 years of on the job training plus schooling. most people think you can just connect some random pipes together and water will drain out the bottom but there are a lot of physics involved.


 This is a ridiculous statement. If "most people" think what you say, there would be little demand for plumbers. And any DIYer using this chatroom doesn't think that either, or they wouldn't be here.

True ignorance is a person who believes they know what "most people think". 

This is a DIY chatroom. The purpose is for the novice to learn from the expert, not for the self-righteous to spout baseless opinions on how stupid people are. You're painting DIYers with a pretty wide brush...feel free to leave me off your list of people who don't appreciate what it takes to be a plumber. I don't use this forum because I'm stupid. I use this forum because I'm not stupid.

_Real knowledge is to know the extent of one's ignorance. - Confucius_


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

costgeek said:


> _Real knowledge is to know the extent of one's ignorance. - Confucius_


i am not calling anyone stupid knowing the extent of your ignorance is exactly what i was trying to point out in this situation. there are a lot of little things that can go wrong with plumbing and when you take on a project as big as plumbing an entire house it is unrealistic to think you can learn it all online and not screw some small detail up. Even after an apprentice has been going to school for a few years and working on the job at the same time they make mistakes that is why they have licensed journeyman to supervise them. this was not meant to be a personal attack.


----------



## costgeek (Dec 6, 2014)

I stopped taking things personally in this chatroom a long time ago. I really don't care if anyone doubts what I can do. The fact is that the naysayers have no idea how much time and effort I spend trying to do things right. It may take me a month to do what a professional can do in an afternoon, but my final products are solid.

I just don't like it when people use my posts to tell me and others what we are thinking. Assumption is the enemy of understanding.


----------

